# requesting advice on swapping ATQ with AHA



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello, 

I have a 2001 Passat with 2.8 ATQ engine and then I have this very nice AHA engine complete sitting. 

The engine in the car has a broken valve and a broken piston. 

I was wondering if you guys know: besides the fuel injection, is there any other difference between those two engines? Can I just install the bare AHA engine (block + heads) in place of the ATQ, and then connect all the hoses and wires? Or there will be some surprises down the road? Like sensors not fitting, missing some brackets etc. Looks pretty similar to me... 

Thanks!


----------



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

One more question: what would be the best way to do it? 

pull engine + transmission, install transmission on the new engine on the ground, then put them together back or pull engine only and leave transmission on the car? 

thanks!


----------



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

*done*

FYI : I finished this project and the car works fine. I simply kept the original intake manifold (together with all electrical parts attached to it). All sensors that were on the block (knock sensor, oil pressure) got replaced together with the engine. Also, I have now on the car the AHA exhaust gas recirculation valves and pipes that came attached to the back of the heads.


----------



## sbin (May 28, 2008)

Good to know! 
Getting ready to do an ATQ and found a AHA donor.


----------



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

sbin said:


> Good to know!
> Getting ready to do an ATQ and found a AHA donor.


 ok, let me know if you have any questions. also, there are two coolant hoses connecting the throttle body to the steel pipe under the intake. You should keep the hoses from the car, as the AHA has different hoses because of different throttle body. But the pipes are the same.


----------

